# Interesting Study



## Perk (Apr 13, 2013)

The efficacy of Lactobacillus reuteri ATCC 55730 in the treatment of patients with irritable bowel syndrome--a double blind, placebo-controlled, randomized study.
The results on this study for VSL#3 were on PUBMED.GOV . Glad I read the report before I started using it. The report basically stated that there was not difference between the VSL#3 group and the placebo group.


----------

